# Die Hitze und der Teich....



## hoboo34 (2. Juli 2010)

...so, nu haben wir ja seit geraumer Zeit angenehme Temperaturen die um die 30 °C und mehr liegen. Absehbar quasi ein Dauerzustand mit Tendenz nach oben.

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so tut um die Wassertemperaturen im Teich zu regulieren ?

Ich habe meinem Teich schon seit Mai ein Sonnensegel gegönnt, da Südlage. Bisher ging ich davon aus, dass darüberhinaus das Nachfüllen aus dem Brunnen die Temperatur im Lot hält.

Aktuell habe ich mal ~10cm abgelassen und mach einen "Teilwasserwechsel".


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hallo Frank,

gute Frage. Ich würd auch gern auf den Brunnen zugreifen, aber der ist leider auch schon leer (4 qm). Also lass ich jeden Tag ne Ladung Leitungswasser zulaufen (das, was verdunstet) und lasse nachts den Bach laufen.


----------



## hoboo34 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*



> aber der ist leider auch schon leer (4 qm).



Wie geht das ? Brunnen oder Zisterne ?
Ich hab einen Brunnen, der ist ja quasi unerschöpflich.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Aufsteigendes Grundwasser! In der Scheune. Hatte man früher mal so. Ist immer ne ganz gute Ausweichmöglichkeit, wenn die Fässer leer sind.


----------



## koifischfan (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

... schaffen auch nicht mehr als 19 Grad im Teich.


----------



## Spoony (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Heute waren hier knapp 35°C (bereits um 10 Uhr fast 30°C) und das Teichwasser hat sich dementsprechend stark erwärmt und fast 25°C erreicht. Sauerstoffmangel stellt aber kein Problem dar, weil ich generell seit Mai 24h am Tag mein Oase OxyTex Set laufen lasse.

Das Wasser erwärmt sich aber jedes Jahr auf bis zu 25°C, Probleme hatte ich deswegen noch nie.
Mal schauen, ob ich morgen einen neuen Höchstwert vermelden kann... dann sollen hier über 38°C werden!


----------



## ebo (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hallo.
Brunnenwasser ist so eine Sache. Mein Wasser ist mit 0,4 Nitrit belastet. Da in meinem Teich sonst kein Nitrit nachweisbar ist lass ich im Moment 1x täglich 2000 Liter ab/ und zulaufen.
Das hält mein Wasser im Moment auf ca. 24,5 Grad.

In kleineren oder schon belasteten Teichen ist das aber nicht ungefährlich. Man sollte also die Werte des Brunnens schon wissen 


Gruss
ebo


----------



## ollivander (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Bis gestern hatte ich bereits 27°C im Teich. Heute etwa 10cm nachgefüllt…
und vergessen zu messen. 
Sobald der Bachlauf fertig ist, werd’ ich wohl um eine  Beschattung nicht herumkommen. 
LG Klaus


----------



## heiko-rech (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hallo,

bei mir verdunstet momentan ordentlich Wasser, auch mein Regenwasservorrat ist leer und ich muss mit Leitungswasser nachhelfen. Zum Glück ist das bei meinem kleinen Teich nicht so dramatisch viel.

Allerdings kämpfen bei mir die Pflanzen ganz schön gegen Fadenalgen. Und auch der Mulm steigt hier und da auf.

Das Pflanzenwachstum ist allerdings noch ganz gut.

Am Wochenende werde ich mal O2 messen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Schaffi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hallo,
bei uns wird das Wasser im Teich von Tag zu Tag grüner  nehme mal an das, dass an der Hitze liegt. 
Der Teich selber liegt den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, sobald der Umbau im Garten fertig ist werden wir auch ein Sonnensegel setzten in der Hoffnung das dann das Wasser wieder klarer wird.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Morgen 
bei mir im Teich pendelt es zwischen 24-25° Nacht/Tag also kein Grund mir sorgen zu machen. Und die Koi fühlen sich bei den Temperaturen Sauwohl 
Frischwasser gibt es eh 6-7 m³ in der Woche.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hallo Frank,
lese mit großem Interesse, daß Du Deinen Teich mit einem Sonnensegel beschattet hast.
Magst Du bitte mal detailierte Bilder zeigen?
Wir sinnen noch über eine Dauerlösung.
Mein Mann hat heute morgen auf die Schnelle diese Konstruktion aufgestellt.
Sicherlich nichts für die Dauer 
Aber besser als nichts.


----------



## Dawn (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Nachdem auch unser Teichwasser langsam grüner wird, haben wir einen Sonnenschirm so platziert, dass der Teich in der Zeit des höchsten Sonnenstands großteils abgedeckt war. Das Wasser blieb dadurch fühlbar kühler als es noch gestern war. Hoffentlich hilft das ein wenig, die Algenentwicklung zu bremsen.
Und jetzt werde ich 2 große Kübel Teichwasser gegen 2 Kübel Leitungswasser austauschen, hab ja net soooo viele Liter drin.......
Nächste Woche muss ich schauen, dass ich noch einige Unterwasser-Schwimmpflanzen auftreiben kann......


----------



## cixz (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

ich hatte bei meinem recht kleinen Teich in der letzten Woche heftige Temperaturen.
Bis max 27° bzw. knapp 28° Grad :shock

Den Shubukins und Elrizen konnten man nichts ansehen, sie können aber ja leider auch nichts sagen......  ich habe jeden Abend einiges an Wasser gewechselt aus der Leitung und die Temp. gut drücken können...

Nun habe ich seit Samstag ein Sonnensegel bzw Schattentuch gespannt. Nicht soo schön, aber soll ja in erster Linie funktionieren. ich hoffe das reicht für die nächste Hitzewelle...

Habe zudem eine Luftpumpe durchlaufen.

Trotz der Sonnenlage und den Temperaturen habe ich aber keine Algenprobleme. ich schiebe das auf die Pflanzen und dem durchlaufenden Filter...



Haben die hier unter uns mit dem Algenproblem keine Filter laufen??


----------



## Goldi2009 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Auch bei meinem kleinen Teich hält sich die Temperatur gut zwischen 21 und 22 Grad. Ein bis zweimal wöchentlich fülle ich das verdunstete Wasser mit Leitungswasser auf. 

Algenprobleme habe ich auch keine. Natürlich läuft auch bei mir ein Filter. Ohne ginge es nicht.

Die nächste Hitzewelle kommt, soll jetzt täglich wieder heißer werden.


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hi Freunde,
meine 2 Teichlein haben beide 19°Wassertemperatur ,um 9.00h gemessen,da bin ich doch froh, dass meine Teiche im Halbschatten liegen und sich nicht so aufheizen. Auffüllen muss ich allerdings auch alle paar Tg.wegen der Verdunstung.


----------



## Padis (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Guten Morgen,

habe das gleiche Problem wie Alle wohl.
25 ° Wassertemperatur, Aufsteigenden Mulm und langsam wird das Wasser trüber.
Und Wasser aus der Leitung. Viel Wasser. 
Werde zu der Sonneninsel noch 2 Luftmatratzen auf den Teich legen und hoffen das es was bringt.


----------



## kleines pünktchen (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

, hallo bin neu und mache mir Sorgen : Hitze -es sind jetzt 29,8 Grad im Teich.
Wir haben gerade ein Planschbecken als Sonnenschutz in den Teich gelegt, den Bachlauf auf volles Rohr gestellt und werden bestimmt auch noch Leitungswasser einleiten. Ich hoffe die Koi´s überstehen das. Was gibt es noch für Hilfen für die Fischis????
Fröhliches Schwitzen wünscht das kleine pünktchen


----------



## axel (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hallo kleines Pünktchen 

:willkommen

Schau mal hier 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koi

Also ich denk die Kois fühlen sich bei Deiner Wassertemperatur noch richtig wohl .

Wenn Du kaltes Wasser zuführst würd ich das dann aber langsam machen das die Fische Zeit haben sich anzupassen .

Stell uns Doch mal Deinen Teich in "Mein Teich und ich" vor . Mit Fotos bitte:beten
Wie ist Dein Vorname ?

lg
axel


----------



## hoboo34 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*



> Bachlauf auf volles Rohr



Das kann auch kontraproduktiv sein. Je nach Lage und Design des Bachlaufs erwärmt sich das Wasser da noch mehr, anstatt abzukühlen.


----------



## eule (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

mmh blöde sonne...muss ich mir jetzt echt noch gedanken um uv schutz machen? naja erstmalwieder auffüllen


----------



## hoboo34 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*



> muss ich mir jetzt echt noch gedanken um uv schutz machen?



Yep...unabhängig von den aktuellen, extremen Strahlungsparametern würde ich dir raten diese "nackte Folie" zwingend zu "verstecken".


----------



## robsig12 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Yep...unabhängig von den aktuellen, extremen Strahlungsparametern würde ich dir raten diese "nackte Folie" zwingend zu "verstecken".



Ausser er hat sich für eine EPDM Folie entschieden!


Leute, im Frühjahr bis Anfang Juni haben wir alle geschimpft wie kalt es ist, und das die Wassertemperatur zu kühl ist. Jetzt stöhnen weil sie zu warm ist?

Ich halte meinen Teich immer unter 25 Grad. Mache dafür wenn nötig grosszügige Wasserwechsel mit getestetem Brunnenwasser. 

Ausserdem wird der Filter und der Teich 24 Stunden am Tag belüftet.

Mache mir wegen der Sonne keine Gesanken. Die Fische freuen sich.


----------



## Klausile (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe so meine Probleme mit den Temperaturen, bis 29° C heizt sich das Wasser auf.
Bei ca. 25 qm Oberfläche und dank eines undichten Bachlaufes verliere ich jeden Tag ca. 5-8 cm Wasser. Diese fülle ich dann mit Leitungswasser auf. So, und mit Hilfe eines Sonnensegels, halte ich die Temperatur immer noch unter 26°C.
Algen wachsen nur in den ganz flachen Zonen zwischen den Pflanzen, sonst ist das Wasser recht klar.
Wenn es also so bleibt, will ich mich nicht beschweren.
Für nächstes Jahr habe ich vor die Filter ein zu graben, denn die frei stehenden schwarzen Filtergehäuse sind bei diesen Witterungsbedingungen sicher wenig geeignet das Wasser kühl zu halten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## allegra (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Bei uns ist die Wassertemperatur in der Schwimmzone morgens 24 Grad und am Abend dann 29 Grad. In der Flachzone dürften die Temperaturen höher sein - immer fast so wie die Lufttemperatur.
Morgen lasse ich einen Bauern mit 3000l Brunnenwasser aus dem gemeindeeigenen Tiefbrunnen kommen. Durch Verdunstung sind 5cm weniger Wasser im Teich.
Aber das Wasser ist klar - keine Algen .
Schönen Sonntag
Erdmuthe


----------



## maritim (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

hallo,

mit trinkwasser kann ich leider nicht kühlen, der unser trinkwasser sehr schlechte werte hat.:evil

da mein teich den ganzen tag in der sonne liegt, habe ich recht hohe temperaturen im teich. 
bis jetzt schaffe ich es, das 29 grad im teich nicht überschritten werden.
am tag bekommt der laaaaange bachlauf nur sehr geringen durchfluss und am abend gibt es den vollen durchfluss.
am abend kommen die deckel vom rieselfilter, patronenfilter, vliesfilter runter, damit kühle luft dran kommt.
so kann ich über nacht, die temperatur im teich um ca. 5 grad senken.
ist schon enorm, was der bachlauf runter kühlt:shock,der unterschied zwischen einlauf und auslauf liegt fast bei 1 grad.


----------



## robsig12 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

Hallo Peter,

5 Grad unterschied in 12 Stunden, ist aber schon extrem.


----------



## maritim (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Hitze und der Teich....*

hallo robert,

eine temperaturschwankung von bis zu 5 grad, finde ich bei den montanen teichtemperaturen nicht schlimm.
wenn fische im hochsommer durch einen seeschwimmen, haben sie auch diese temperaturunterschiede.
was soll den fischen denn passieren, wenn die temperatur zwischen 25 grad  und 30 grad schwankt?


----------

